# Auger for NH 25s



## WardenBrown (7 mo ago)

I’m in the market for a post hole digger for my NH 25s. I want to get the longest auger I can, in an attempt to reach the frost line. Does anyone have any experience with a 36” or 48” auger on one of these. My local dealership wasn’t able to tell me what would fit and what wouldn’t, but all they had in stock was 32”. I’m really hoping I can do better than that.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

WardenBrown said:


> I’m in the market for a post hole digger for my NH 25s. I want to get the longest auger I can, in an attempt to reach the frost line. Does anyone have any experience with a 36” or 48” auger on one of these. My local dealership wasn’t able to tell me what would fit and what wouldn’t, but all they had in stock was 32”. I’m really hoping I can do better than that.



Are you talking about a 3 point hitch mount auger or a FEL mount auger?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A long shot, but have a look at the auger you have and see if the point is removable. If it is, see if the point end will match up with the gearbox end. If it does, you may be able to pick up a second auger and join the two together and use as an extension. You'd most likely have to put the second auger on and remove it again for every hole if your tractor hasn't the capacity to raise the auger high enough.
A disaster if it bust the bolt down the hole though!


----------

